# 55gallon tank, very hard water, pH 8.2



## Canesurvivor (May 17, 2006)

Hello, just discovered this site and I must say I am impressed. I am considering a planted tank, but I have a few questions:

I have a 55 gal, my water is very hard (about 400ppm total hardness), pH is around 8.3 - these results are from one of those "all in one" test strip kits.

Anyway, the tank is currently stocked with guppies, a clown loach, and two albino corys. I am planning on moving those fish to other tanks (I have a 29 gallon and two 10 gallon tanks)

I'd like to know if my water is suitable for plants, if I can keep either goldfish or cichlids, and how much lighting I would need. If I do decide to go planted, I would definitely get a CO2 canister system.

Thanks in advance for all replies!


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

First off, welcome to apc, good to see another fellow Floridian! Sounds like you have well water. Yes, you can grow plants in that. I also have well water, kh 9-10, gh12. You will probably have to add Mg to your water since the Floridan aquifer, where your water comes from, is limestone (CaCO3) based. BTW, 'all-in-one' testing isn't the most accurate, but you'll have a ballpark figure. Here's a couple of references for your reading pleasure:
http://www.aquatic-plants.org/articles/basics/pages/index.html
http://www.rexgrigg.com


----------



## FishyGirl20 (Jan 25, 2006)

The clown loach should stay in the 55g. It will get too large for a 29g or 10g tank. And it would probably like some friends.


----------



## Canesurvivor (May 17, 2006)

Thanks for the rapid response, I agree the loach should stay, and since they do better in groups, I may add a couple more.

Bert, thanks for your info, I will get a better test kit and start looking into what I am going to plant...any advice on substrate? I know there are many opinions out there, want to get a feel for what works....thanks!


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

> any advice on substrate?


The most common ones folks use are probably Flourite and Eco-complete. If cost is an issue, some folks have been very happy with a product called Soilmaster Select. Do a search for a lot of good info here.


----------

